# Mass Effect 2 Launch Trailer



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I am pumped. The first one is one of my favorite games of all time. I played it through so many damn times. I can't wait to play this!!!!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha, my pants just exploded!!! I'm just afraid this game will lag so much on the 360. I don't want that!


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Already pre-ordered it from D2D. Downloading it right now, but can't unlock it until Jan. 26


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

Never finished the first one; I had complications with an Xbox. I heard bad things about the PC version, manly the DRM, but after seeing this version, it might be worth it.


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

That's just about the perfect trailer to get fans totally pumped about the game. I loved the first one, warts and all, and I've had this bad boy on pre-order for months.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

njodis said:


> I've played it for about 3 hours so far. It's awesome, much improved over ME1, especially in the gun fight mechanics which are completely redone, where before even a gorilla could play by holding down the fire button and moving the mouse around in his gorilla manner. It's even less RPG-ish than the original, though, and the original was pretty RPG lite as it was. You don't get experience for killing enemies, you get it at the ends of the missions. Also, they did away with individual weapon/hacking/whatever skills and rather than finding 91264916 weapons you get a few unique ones and find mods for them. I found the armor/weapon/upgrade system of ME1 to be annoying as ****, and the skill system was next to meaningless, so I guess it's for the better.
> 
> Oh, and the neat thing is that if you kept your save game data from ME1, you can import it into ME2 and many of the choices/deaths/etc are reflected, such as how you ended the first game or how you reacted to certain NPCS. Pretty cool.


huh? how are you playing it allready? Are you from the future? Quick, give me some lotto numbers.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

my 60+ mother saw a trailer on television (on our big screen with HD) and thought it was a trailer for a movie.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I want it so badly, but I promised myself not to buy games until the price is down below $30.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Holy ****, Martin Sheen is in this game! *buys*


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuzzy Logic said:


> Holy ****, Martin Sheen is in this game! *buys*


dont buy it just for that reason. Then another company will get another big star to sell their game, making games cost way more to make, and lead to inflating prices. (the game itself is bad *** anyway)

it might just be me but I like having voices that I dont recognize, as long as theyre good. It's just not the same as movies where martin sheen/whoever can play different people as seeing a different guy with martin sheens voice.

I'm losing that feeling but still in the back of my mind I'm thinking about martin sheen when he talks


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got this game today...

And I get to deal with mouse sensitivity problems :mum


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

so is this more of a rental game, or is the gameplay deep enough to justify buying it?


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it is worth buying... pretty much any Bioware game is


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I just spent 3 hours playing this game. I had to force myself to stop too. Anybody else notice that a lot of the dialogue echos? Maybe it's just me.

oh and i saw you playing it tonight Psycat  how do you like it so far?


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

becks said:


> I just spent 3 hours playing this game. I had to force myself to stop too. Anybody else notice that a lot of the dialogue echos? Maybe it's just me.
> 
> oh and i saw you playing it tonight Psycat  how do you like it so far?


I love it! I do miss the Mako though. Think I'm one of the few that actually liked it! :'(


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

PsyKat said:


> I love it! I do miss the Mako though. Think I'm one of the few that actually liked it! :'(


Really? I absolutely despised it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

akstylish said:


> I want it so badly, but I promised myself not to buy games until the price is down below $30.


A good policy. I do exactly the same. I haven't played a game in a looong time that I felt was worth more than that.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> woooo
> 
> I beat the first one for like the seventh time today and it still kicks ***. Now I get to see how it impacts the second game, which I bought earlier today but haven't started yet.


I have an infiltrator save at level 55, now if I can only get this game to start...keeps giving me the AWC.dll error when I press play


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

So far, this game has been better than I expected, which is friggin amazing because my expectations were high to start with. It's exceeded the hype. I'm really enjoying the upgraded combat system. The combat is more satisfying than the first ME. I much prefer this combat type to KOTOR's or Dragon Age: Origins' as well. 

Now I just need to decide on whether I'm going to stick with paragon or renegade. I'm having trouble just sticking with one or the other. Maybe I'll just respond how I feel like responding. I'm not that black and white in my moral thinking damnit. lol

Oh, I'm going to have a LOT of trouble staying focused on studying for a test that's coming up.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Now I just need to decide on whether I'm going to stick with paragon or renegade. I'm having trouble just sticking with one or the other. Maybe I'll just respond how I feel like responding. I'm not that black and white in my moral thinking damnit. lol


that's the best way to play it, I think. In ME1 I was either a wuss or a ****, mainly because of achievements. But now I know decisions will carry over Im not solely picking one or the other.

awesome game so far. I have a hard time turning off the console every time i start playing


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am so glad I got connections to get this game, my cousin works at Electronic arts and since Bioware is owned now by EA, I get my games discounted


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't really researched Mass Effect 2 very much yet. There wouldn't happen to be a Volus in your party, is there? They were definitely my favorite race from the first game (along with the Hanar, but I can't imagine them letting you play as a jellyfish).

At any rate, I'm going to play through the first Mass Effect again before I tackle the second. By the time I had finished my first playthrough, I had decided that I didn't like my character's build or appearance all that much, so I don't want to experience the second game with that nagging at me.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

erasercrumbs said:


> I haven't really researched Mass Effect 2 very much yet. There wouldn't happen to be a Volus in your party, is there? They were definitely my favorite race from the first game (along with the Hanar, but I can't imagine them letting you play as a jellyfish).
> 
> At any rate, I'm going to play through the first Mass Effect again before I tackle the second. By the time I had finished my first playthrough, I had decided that I didn't like my character's build or appearance all that much, so I don't want to experience the second game with that nagging at me.


You can change your class and appearance from your first game in the second game. IOW, you don't need to keep it; the main thins is that the choices you made form the first game carry over, not necessarily your class or appearance.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

anybody know about how long the game is? I'm about 7 hours in and i kind fo want to pace myself so I don't go through it too fast.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

My friend has been telling me about this game and how amazing it is. How things carry over from the first game like the encounters you have with different people. Makes me semi-want to get an XBox or PC upgrade xD.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I love it, only played it for 45 minutes before I decided I'd been playing too long, but in that time I've come to the conclusion that I'm definitely going to play it to the end. 

Just getting me to play a game to the end is remarkable, I'm mostly disinterested in most games and never end up finishing them, like Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't believe my ****ty laptop is still able to play this game smoothly haha! Although on the lowest settings, game is pretty sweet so far


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I finally bought into the hype. I got Mass Effect 1. I was eager to see what had scored this game 9/10's everywhere. Man, this game blows me away! I got the PC version because I figured a mouse & keyboard would be better for this style of game, but I can see how a controller for the 360 would be good too.

I love the cutscenes and how you control them. Though I had a huge issue last night (Stayed up playing until 3 AM) where I had extreme difficulty defeating the Thorian. Other than that, been a great game so far. I'm likely going to beat this one, then get the second one and play it. Or I may play through the first again as another class, dunno yet.

Bottom line: If anyone out there like me was hesitant to try it, I highly recommend you do.


----------



## NemoNevermore (Aug 7, 2009)

The combat is certainly more challenging (in a good way). I love the item management and new enemies as well, but it seems like the story has been severely gutted in this one. With the exception of "Archangel," the characters feel pretty flat and cliched. I miss the side planets and have mixed feelings about the new skill lists as well. They're also trying _way _too hard to make everything seem darker. Adding more curse words just to be edgy is kind of ridiculous. Oh, and how the hell did technology devolve from clips that hold thousands of bullets to under just twenty or so?

Despite all this, I still think it's a great game. I just don't think it's as good as the original.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I finished ME2 yesterday  clocked 43 hours... phew. Lol.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

99% downloaded from Steam, will be playing this tonight!!!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

NemoNevermore said:


> The combat is certainly more challenging (in a good way). I love the item management and new enemies as well, but it seems like the story has been severely gutted in this one. With the exception of "Archangel," the characters feel pretty flat and cliched. I miss the side planets and have mixed feelings about the new skill lists as well. They're also trying _way _too hard to make everything seem darker. Adding more curse words just to be edgy is kind of ridiculous. Oh, and how the hell did technology devolve from clips that hold thousands of bullets to under just twenty or so?
> 
> Despite all this, I still think it's a great game. I just don't think it's as good as the original.


Yeah I've noticed this too. It does seem like the story is a little lacking in this game compared to the first. I'm probably only about halfway through so I'm hoping that changes soon. Also, even though the old item management system was pretty tedious it felt more customizable. I kind of liked it better. There are a lot of other things that I miss from the first one too. I think theres a lot of hit and miss as far as the changes go in this one.

I have to agree at least as far as I've gotten in the game I don't think it's as good as the original. We'll see though. I still really do like it.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

The skill list does seem kinda sparse (I'm an infilitrator, I lovez ma sniper riflez). What class do you guys think is the most fun/best to play with??


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I beat the game and I think it's definitely an improvement over the first. Combat is better, characters are better, the mako being gone is awesome, graphics are better, side missions are better, and so on. 

I am extremely impressed with this game and was stunned at how awesome it was. I can easily say it is the best game I've played. The two things that bothered me a bit was that I wish there had been more "collector" missions and I wish there had been more of the citadel available to explore. There were a few other things that bothered me, but they're too minor to matter.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The first game was great. I can't wait to get my hands on this one, I'm still waiting for the Collector's Edition to arrive.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Finally beat the second game after importing my ME 1 Character. I won't spoil anything, but man, the ending can come out so many different ways....awesome game. Can't wait for ME3!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I finally beat it too. Spoilers, obviously...

The last mission and the lead up to it was the best part, and I especially liked the part where the Normandy is under attack and you have to play as Joker (who is an awesome character partly due to Seth Green) and hobble your way through the ship. The game kind of reminded me of District 9, although it obviously takes influence from a lot of sci-fi movies.

I hope the ending influences a lot in the final game, as opposed to a few cameos and those annoying email messages. In my game I kept the collector base, although I'm sure the Illusive Man is probably evil or the leader of the reapers or something. Also, you can apparently get an ending where everyone dies at the end, including Shepard, too. Anyway, I can't wait for ME3.









p.s: Shepard's face gets REALLY ****ed up if you do everything the Renegade way. :lol

oh, edit:


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

looks awesome in the trailer.


----------

